# New you-tube link



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, I flagged and commented on that morons video.:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Merci and got it and told the dolt on the youtube.

Merci,marc


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

One day their instructional videos will get some moron killed and the family will file suit.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I almost have to think that was a joke, at least I hope it was. Who would go thru the trouble to film such an inept worker screwing in a ceramic lampholder without even using the proper screws- not to mention no box.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if they stopped it before he put the light bulb in and turned it on for a reason.

JJ


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I wanted to see him pull the chain and rip the base off the ceiling.


----------



## DFREY (Aug 3, 2009)

*Expert Village*

How can Expert Village put this garbage on line for others to think it is safe and end up starting a fire. I have seen some of their other cuts and they are just as bad.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I call it personal responsibility.

If someone decides they can learn how to be an electrician from an Internet video that is their own bad decision.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think that these video buffoons are going to be one of the next big target for hungry ambulance chasers (and rightly so).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I think that these video buffoons are going to be one of the next big target for hungry ambulance chasers (and rightly so).


Doubtful. They're looking for low-hanging fruit that actually have money.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I see that all of the regulars posted a comment on that video. I just don't get it, why would you post this?...On top of being wrong, it's not that hard to just put a lampholder back up.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I see that all of the regulars posted a comment on that video.


I am not a regular?



I am going off to cry in my pillow. :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I am not a regular?
> 
> 
> 
> I am going off to cry in my pillow. :laughing:


I didn't see your name. I saw marc and 480 and frenchy. Sorry Bro.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Whats that 230 thing?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Whats that 230 thing?


 
What 230 thing?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

heel600 said:


> I guess I've been doing it wrong alll these years.
> 
> Now I know.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NevbFmEqUoE&feature=channel


 Damn you found my video.:whistling2: :no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What 230 thing?


Halfway between 2 o'clock and 3 o'clock.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Halfway between 2 o'clock and 3 o'clock.


No, that would be 2*:*30, not 230 (or 14:30 if you're the military type).


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What 230 thing?


I don't know....i saw it when i was watching the yankees game the other day and theres and advertisement before that youtube video. Its a 23 and a receptacle. I clicked on it and you need a twitter account to see it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't know....i saw it when i was watching the yankees game the other day and theres and advertisement before that youtube video. Its a 23 and a receptacle. I clicked on it and you need a twitter account to see it.


I don't see any advertisement. It just starts right out with, "And now, we're going to push the wire back up into the ceiling.........."

Now I'm wondering what a 23 is.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I don't see any advertisement. It just starts right out with, "And now, we're going to push the wire back up into the ceiling.........."
> 
> Now I'm wondering what a 23 is.



ok hold on........wow, it's gone now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.whatis230.com/


here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's some moronic buzz about green energy that GM started for the "Volt" car.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> It's some moronic buzz about green energy.


Well, boo them then.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

"Oops, did I crack it?"

What a maroon.....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

.......................


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> It's some moronic buzz about green energy that GM started for the "Volt" car.


 I sure am glad someone could shed some light on what 230 is.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> http://www.whatis230.com/
> 
> 
> here.


 
All I get is an endless route of Facebook, Twitter and Flicker links.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We'll all know on Tuesday, but watch this video for a sneak preview: http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/tech/2008/06/05/washburn.230.mpg.car.kfmb


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats an ugly car. I'll stick with my 14 mpg if I'm lucky Tahoe for a while. Or that e150 van that gets even worse haha.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's what they want you to think... The truth is, congress has mandated that we are switching from 120 V to 230 V by August 11. They are going to subsidize converters for awhile, but eventually, you'll have to update all your appliances.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> That's what they want you to think... The truth is, congress has mandated that we are switching from 120 V to 230 V by August 11. They are going to subsidize converters for awhile, but eventually, you'll have to update all your appliances.


You have alot of stuff rolling around in that brain. I think you missed your calling as a fiction author.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thats an ugly car. I'll stick with my 14 mpg if I'm lucky Tahoe for a while. Or that e150 van that gets even worse haha.


I have an old 1990 Jeep Cherokee that I use to go camping and down dirt roads and what not. I loaned out my truck to my brother, and my Accord was needing tires, so I took the Jeep out for a spin. I ran it bone dry of gas, filed it up, and reset the odometer. Anyway, long story short, I went ahead and drove the rest of the gas out over last weekend, and I averaged 21.2 MPG, not too bad for an old clunker.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> ........ The truth is, congress has mandated that we are switching from 120 V to 230 V by August 11..........


Wow. I've got two more days to figure out how to get 230v from my 240v panel.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You have alot of stuff rolling around in that brain. I think you missed your calling as a fiction author.


It must be true. The Europeans have that voltage, and we are sure to follow. Besides, I heard it on Art Bell, so you it's fact...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> It must be true. The Europeans have that voltage, and we are sure to follow. Besides, I heard it on Art Bell, so you it's fact...


Yeah, still waiting on that metric system conversion.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Wow. I've got two more days to figure out how to get 230v from my 240v panel.


Ask the Brits how they did it. They have 240 V coming out of their panels, yet the official voltage is 230...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, still waiting on that metric system conversion.


Already happened. The metric system was made legal for use in trade and commerce in 1866. The U.S. signed the Treaty of the Meter in 1875. All of our standards have officially been defined in terms of the metric system since 1893. 

So, you see, a meter is NOT 39.370 inches. An inch IS 2.54 cm.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Ask the Brits how they did it. They have 240 V coming out of their panels, yet the official voltage is 230...


I've got a 240v panel, but I only have 235 coming out. Maybe the Brits can tell me where my 5 volts went.



InPhase277 said:


> It must be true. The Europeans have that voltage, and we are sure to follow. Besides, I heard it on Art Bell, so you it's fact...


And who is Art Bell? Or dare I should ask?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And who is Art Bell? Or dare I should ask?


Radio talk show guy who did a bunch of stuff about Roswell, etc.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I averaged 21.2 MPG, not too bad for an old clunker.


Thats pretty good its better than what my 06 trailblazer gets.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> I've got a 240v panel, but I only have 235 coming out. Maybe the Brits can tell me where my 5 volts went.


I've got 243 out of my panel. I don't know who's got the other two.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

goose134 said:


> I've got 243 out of my panel. I don't know who's got the other two.


You've only got two more days to find out who's missing two volts.


----------



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

this video got me thinking of another video and I posted a comment as squeek3018 :thumbsup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

man this guys good!! I've been lookin for some good help like that.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

man i was expecting an accident to happen from that guy. But i couldnt stop laughing at him work. :laughing:


----------

